# 2017 Shaolwater 23 Cat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: *Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine*

2017 Shoalwater 23 Cat being pushed by a Evinrude 300G2 (530 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance Hook9 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 112lb 36v ULTERRA w/batteries & Minn Kota Precision 3bank battery charger, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, Rockford Fosgate head unit w/ (6) Wet Sounds speakers and a Wet Sounds amplifier, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, Evinrude digital gauge, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, removable rear bench seat w/cupholders, rear cooler basket w/Bison cooler & seat cushion, raised console, seat frame w/attwood bucket seats on sliders & double flip down footrest, center console w(8) rod holders and a foldable burn bar w/step, Mid ship cooler basket w/Bison cooler & cushion, (2) bow storage boxes, bow mounted LED light bar and navigation lights.

LOADED Shoalwater 23 Cat rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $54,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

